# 2008 Summer Photo Contest



## Jim

Summer is here, Keep your cameras handy!

*Theme for the contest:* Animals in the Wild!

Lets see who can take the best photo of an animal in the wild. No Zoo or caged animals of any kind.

Turtles sunning themselves, geese swimming with their babies, Deer on a river bank.....you get the idea!

*RULES:*
1) Cutoff date for newly joined members to participate will be Monday, June 30th at midnight (EDT). Anyone joining the site after that date/time will have to wait for the next contest.
2) Active members must have at least 10 posts on the site, and must stay active (4 posts per month)
3) Enter as many pictures as you want. You can only choose one for the contest. Pictures must be taken during this summer time period.
4) Winner will be decided by particiapnt and non participant vote.
5) There must be at least 3 different participants for the contest to get under way.
6) Contest ends one week before the first day of Fall, and then the voting begins.
7) Any disputes will be resolved between myself and Waterwings.

*PRIZE:*
Winner will receive $25 worth of Strike King Rage Tail baits.

Disclaimer: Rules can change because

*UPDATE:* (20 June 2008)

_Contest specifics: 
1) Pics should be posted here in this thread. Update (edit) your posts for each entry (like we do for the Fishing Log).
2) Pics should be no wider than 800 pixels.
3) Official End Date to submit pics is Midnight (EDT), 16 September 2008 (which is one week prior to first day of Fall)._
:!: Don't forget about #5 above 

Looking forward to the entries! 8)

*Participating Members*: (I'll update this list as we receive entries)
1) BassAddict
2) G3_Guy
3) alumacraftjoe
4) jkbirocz
5) AndrewR
6) brewfish
7) flounderhead59
8 ) FishingBuds


----------



## Tompatt

O BOY! :mrgreen: .. to bad i dont go out in the wild much. :?


----------



## SMDave

Does there have to be water involved?


----------



## Jim

SMDave said:


> Does there have to be water involved?




No!


----------



## Waterwings

Tompatt said:


> O BOY! :mrgreen: .. to bad i dont go out in the wild much. :?



What about while you're fishing (from boat or bank) :wink:


----------



## Tompatt

Waterwings said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> O BOY! :mrgreen: .. to bad i dont go out in the wild much. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about while you're fishing (from boat or bank) :wink:
Click to expand...



havent been fishing in a lake for about a yr. just fished in the ocean.. hmmm. xD that hammerhead is nice. does that count?


----------



## Jim

It would if you took the picture starting tomorrow!


----------



## Tompatt

Jim said:


> It would if you took the picture starting tomorrow!



           

o wait.....i shouldnt tell u this. but im from the future. im from the yr. 2008, month June, day June 21st. haha!


----------



## Waterwings

Update on specifics posted in original post above.


----------



## Tompatt

Waterwings said:


> Update on specifics posted in original post above.


----------



## SMDave

Yes! We are going to Cabo San Lucas (Los Cabos), Mexico this August so I will get some pictures with an underwater camera while I am snorkeling!


----------



## Waterwings

Sounds like a fun trip! So, by the sound of it, you must be thinking about entering the contest, lol !? 8)


----------



## SMDave

You got that right, lol.


----------



## BassAddict

Saw this cute lil guy fishing tonight.


----------



## Waterwings

Nice pic! Snakes give me the willies! :shock:

Remember, if you add other pics, just do the Edit thing and add them to your original post above


----------



## G3_Guy

Here are a few from my weekend trip to Cades Cove...





















Check out all the pics of the trip using the link below.
https://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z136/G3_Guy/Nature%20Pics/May%2021%202008%20Cades%20Cove/?start=all

New addition from 07.19.08 Fishing trip. Canadian Geese.


----------



## SMDave

Nice!


----------



## Waterwings

Nice shots! 8) 

Okay folks, G3_Guy is the 2nd official entrant! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds

Waterwings said:


> Nice shots! 8)
> 
> Okay folks, G3_Guy is the 2nd official entrant! 8)




I did go out saturday and forgot my camera :roll: 

a storm was movin in and I could've had a field day :| A small buck followed us along the bank as we headed back in the boat, could've took a pic of a red tail hawk and a nice snappin turtle on the road :? isn't it always how it works out :lol: 

maybe this weekend I'll remember the camera [-X


----------



## Waterwings

Those would've been some nice shots!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn - forgot about this - fishing yesterday we had a doe do the mad deer run across the water we were fishing - scared teh crap out of me.

turns out there was a very strange man (dressed in formal wear) walking through teh woods and he pushed the deer to the end of an island and then the deer made the dash across teh rapids.

Pretty cool - but no photo

I am gonna win this - have teh perfect spot and most unusual critter to photo


----------



## Waterwings

> ...turns out there was a very strange man (dressed in formal wear) walking through teh woods...



You fishing some haunted place!? :shock:


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> ...turns out there was a very strange man (dressed in formal wear) walking through teh woods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fishing some haunted place!? :shock:
Click to expand...



No, he is taking a self portrait. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Went fishing from the dock at Lake Pee Wee this morning (skunked), and on the way out I snapped these pics as the ducks walked by me as I was getting in the truck. Just posting them as I'm not entering the contest.











Side note: You can also see in the background around the dock, they've (Water Dept) really lowered the water again. Ramp is too shallow now to launch a boat, unless you want your rear wheels off the ramp (which drops off a little) and the front ones in the water also. After I left Pee Wee I headed to City Park Lakes (there's 2)............got skunked there also and came home.


----------



## Waterwings

Just a reminder :wink: 

If the fishing gets slow while you're out, don't forget to take your camera with you. You might catch some neat pics for the contest


----------



## Tompatt

Waterwings said:


> Just a reminder :wink:
> 
> If the fishing gets slow while you're out, don't forget to take your camera with you. You might catch some neat pics for the contest



ya and if ya win...u get some nice fishing bait.. so u wont get skunked. :mrgreen:


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Here are a couple for the contest taken during our trip to the lake:


----------



## Waterwings

Nice pics! 8) . 

Added you to the running list of entrants (located in original post of this thread). The contest is official now, as it states there must be a minimum of 3 particpants.


----------



## jkbirocz

I forgot about this contest, and posted my pics in the photo thread. Pics were taken last week while bass fishing. 

I call it, Northern Watersnake Eating Bass :roll: 











Here's a pic of a snapper I saw while wading two weeks ago. I walked right up to him, and he didnt seem to mind at all.











Another one from tonight






Snake eating a frog :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: . Added to the entrants list. Thanks for participating


----------



## AndrewR

Hell..... Why not! :wink: 

I really like underwater shots.


























All have been taken so far this summer.


----------



## Waterwings

AndrewR, you've been added to the participants list 


*Note to members*: If you're entering this contest, go to Page 1 of this topic, and look below the rules/specifics section and make sure I haven't missed any entrants (pics need to be posted in this thread). _Official End Date to submit pics is Midnight (EDT), 16 September 2008 _


----------



## AndrewR

Few more that I took a few days ago off my neighbor's pier up north.

Hundreds of Y.O.Y. Bluegills cruising the shallows everywhere. Even the small Bass fry made an appearance too!


----------



## Waterwings

Just a reminder: :wink: 

If you're entering this contest, go to Page 1 of this topic, and take a look at the rules/specifics section. Pics need to be posted in this thread. *Official End Date to submit pics is Midnight (EDT), 16 September 2008*


----------



## brewfish

Not to best photos in the world but the only camera I seem to ever have is the one on my phone. That being said here's some my phone pics.


----------



## Waterwings

Your phone takes some nice pics, and thanks for posting! I've added you to the entrants list 8)


----------



## Dave Deutsch

Here are some pics from last week after a storm rolled in. I'll call my animal the ABU monster!

The first pic is my fav!


----------



## Waterwings

Lol, cool pic of the Abu Monster, lol!  . Other pics are nice also! 8)


----------



## Jim

Great pics! you burn frogs over those?


----------



## Dave Deutsch

Burn frogs a little bit but have better luck working the "BIG WORM" through them. 

I love the pads!


----------



## Waterwings

> 3) Official End Date to submit pics is Midnight (EDT), _16 September 2008 _(which is one week prior to first day of Fall).




Just a reminder, only a couple of weeks left before the deadline! :wink: . Go to the first page of this topic to view the rules if you haven't entered yet 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Reminder: Contest ends tomorrow night (16 Sept), at Midnight, Eastern Time


----------



## Popeye

The one I wish I would have gotten (would have actually been my wife taking it though) was a deer wading down the trout stream just 50 feet from our camp site. She had left her purse in the truck and her camera was in the purse. Anyhow I stupidly didn't take any pictures of my Trout that I caught but did manage some deers and moos pictures. Certainly not as good of pictures as already submitted but thought I would share with you guys some of what I saw in SW Wiscoland this past weekend.

DEERS













And MOOS











C'mon, Y'all didn't think I meant MOOSE did you? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

> C'mon, Y'all didn't think I meant MOOSE did you?




Ummmm, as a matter of fact I did, lol ! :lol: . Thought it was a typo, lol.


----------



## FishingBuds

Finally

well I put up some deer stands two saturdays ago and most know about the chigger thing :lol: anyway I sat on a log to rest abit and behold my little friend came out to sun baith awhile, he or she was about 8inches long I'd say, it was cool






Then I got this one, didn't get them all in the pic, they was still comen out the woods when I snapped it, suckers just knew it wasn't thier season :roll: :x


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 and FishingBuds added to list of participants! 8)

Here's the list. Have I missed anyone?

Participating Members: (as of 15 Sept., Time: 2136)
1) BassAddict
2) G3_Guy
3) alumacraftjoe
4) jkbirocz
5) AndrewR
6) brewfish
7) flounderhead59
8 ) FishingBuds


----------



## BassAddict

Waterwings said:


> Participating Members: (as of 15 Sept., Time: 2136)
> 1) BassAddict
> 2) G3_Guy
> 3) alumacraftjoe
> 4) jkbirocz
> 5) AndrewR
> 6) brewfish
> 7) flounderhead59
> 8 ) FishingBuds



Wow, fist time in history i could truly say: I'M NUMBER 1 lololol 8-[


----------



## Jim

One week.....Let the voting begin.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

i'd have to vote for Dave Deutsch lilly pads, but since he's not a choice, i rekon ill have to go with the yummie turkeys


----------



## BassAddict

cow by the creek got my vote, nice shot flounderhead.


----------



## Popeye

While I will admit that cow was acting pretty wild and I do like the picture myself, I'm not sure the domestic farm animals count towards the contest. I'm sort of partial a different one for my vote and I don't mean my deer pix either.


----------



## Jim

Remember guys All members can vote. You did not have to enter a picture to vote!


----------



## AndrewR

Whoah.. Hold up.

Don't mine get consideration for a vote or two?

Look page-4. :? :shock:


----------



## Jim

AndrewR said:


> Whoah.. Hold up.
> 
> Don't mine get consideration for a vote or two?
> 
> Look page-4. :? :shock:




This is my fault Andrew....I wrote all the names on a piece of paper so I could create the poll....and I did not put your name down. #-o 


Anyone who voted already........If you wanted to choose AndrewR Please PM me with who you voted for and I will make adjustments.


----------



## Jim

Scratch what I said folks. I guess when you add another name after the start, It resets everyone back to Zero. 

*Please vote again*




Still learning these things guys! #-o


----------



## Waterwings

btt


----------



## Captain Ahab

_*Come on 735 members and only 15 votes??*_


----------



## slim357

slackers :lol:


----------



## AndrewR

No worries. It happens. :lol:


----------



## hatch17

There could be a three-way tie...


----------



## Jim

hatch17 said:


> There could be a three-way tie...




Never!

WaterWings will have to choose the winner! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

We need about 50 more people to vote!


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> hatch17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be a three-way tie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> WaterWings will have to choose the winner! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



:-s . [-(


----------



## Waterwings

Come on guys, only 20 votes out of all the members there are!? :|


----------



## Captain Ahab

*3 way tie!*


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> *3 way tie!*



Well I'll be danged, it did happen! :shock: 

Still 4 days of voting left ! :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

Wonder where all the members are? .


----------



## Popeye

Not sure, maybe they are all calling each oter discussing their voting for my cows? [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Waterwings

Time is drawin' near! :wink: 

Poll runs till Monday, Sept. 29, 2008 7:10 am (Eastern time)


----------



## Captain Ahab

*Who is the Bovine Lover?*


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> *Who is the Bovine Lover?*



Aren't we all? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

I like Wendy's hamburgers 8) .


----------



## Captain Ahab

Congrats to Flounderhead


And his Cow


----------



## BassAddict

Hail to the cows =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye

It's official, you guys are gonna turn me into a bass fisherman yet. A buddy of mine has said he will take me out and show me the art of bass fishing. Now I'll have to find a way to explain to the wife all the new tackle I'll be buying.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> It's official, you guys are gonna turn me into a bass fisherman yet. A buddy of mine has said he will take me out and show me the art of bass fishing. Now I'll have to find a way to explain to the wife all the new tackle I'll be buying.



Hey Flounder, there was never a doubt, was there??? You all know how we vote here in Chicago, right?? Early and often. When I saw you needed some votes, I took care of business 8) 

Congrats on your win - but don't forget us little guys who helped get you to the top  Typical Chicago politics, Quid Pro Quo... I'll let you know when :wink:


----------



## G3_Guy

Congrats Flounder! =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats FH!


----------



## FishingCop

FishingCop said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's official, you guys are gonna turn me into a bass fisherman yet. A buddy of mine has said he will take me out and show me the art of bass fishing. Now I'll have to find a way to explain to the wife all the new tackle I'll be buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Flounder, there was never a doubt, was there??? You all know how we vote here in Chicago, right?? Early and often. When I saw you needed some votes, I took care of business 8)
> 
> Congrats on your win - but don't forget us little guys who helped get you to the top  Typical Chicago politics, Quid Pro Quo... I'll let you know when :wink:
Click to expand...


Okay Flounder, now you want to do a cow in the carved pumpkin category???? https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4885 

 Well, maybe the Chicago vote can help you out (again) but I think the "quid pro quo" from your winning the photo contest with that cow picture still needs to be fulfilled ???? before you can expect the Chicago machine to move you to the top of the carving contest, don't you think??? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am more then willing to work with teh Windy City Machine - ditch Flounder and we can talk!


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> I am more then willing to work with teh Windy City Machine - ditch Flounder and we can talk!



Heh, heh, a typical lawyer, always looking for an angle... (so, what do you have in mind???) 8) :twisted: :wink:


----------

